# WTF is this?



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

I caught a couple bass the other day in a pond near my house and one of them has some kind of disease or something growing on it... anyone have any idea what it is?


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I think I would throw that one back! IMO


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea u might wanna get rid of that one







..looks like he has the hanta virus lol


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't know what it is, but that is the risk of bringing home wildcaught fish


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

golfer931 said:


> I caught a couple bass the other day in a pond near my house and one of them has some kind of disease or something growing on it... anyone have any idea what it is?
> [snapback]1075460[/snapback]​


Thats really gross looking, get rid of it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fungus or very severe ammonia/ph burns.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Kill it! ( he would probably kill you if he could ) so dont feel bad.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

bubye...*flush*...

jk

id get rid of that thing tho. looks like bloody fish ebola or something.haha


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

Shadow_weaveR said:


> golfer931 said:
> 
> 
> > I caught a couple bass the other day in a pond near my house and one of them has some kind of disease or something growing on it... anyone have any idea what it is?
> ...


way ahead of you hes already bacl where i got him from lol

btw i know its not ammonia or ph the readings are normal


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Maybe a bacterial infection causing ulcerations and fin rot. blech.

I've always thought about keeping a bass, but the prospect of buying, quarantining, or catching food for it's every meal sounded exhausting.

Can they be trained to eat prepared food like fish chunks or even pelleted food?


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Maybe a bacterial infection causing ulcerations and fin rot. blech.
> 
> I've always thought about keeping a bass, but the prospect of buying, quarantining, or catching food for it's every meal sounded exhausting.
> 
> ...


the other one eats all the food i give it such as feeders, nightcrawlers, and bluegill filets. i have put 36 feeders in the tank 12 at a time and it eats all of them in like 2 mins. and the other fish in the tank get no food because it eats it all to quick.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Whatever the hell it is, just toss it back in the lake. Looks like flesh eating bacteria to me.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol, looks like your bass was with an (unclean) woman lmao!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A bit of salt may have cleared that up. But letting it back is a lot easier!

I have a largemouth that eats pellets.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Piraya33 said:


> I think I would throw that one back! IMO
> [snapback]1075484[/snapback]​


ya i agree 
u dont want it to spread anythin


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Puff said:


> bubye...*flush*...
> 
> jk
> 
> ...


lol
i once flushed 10 feeders
lol


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > bubye...*flush*...
> ...


That would be funny if they lived and breed in the sewers.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol ya i was thinkin about it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Did you get rid of it or what did you decide?


----------

